
Scientists Fixing Hubble Contend With Antiquated Computers - echair
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/air_space/4288705.html
======
iigs
People seem amused by the "antiquated" computers, but there are a lot of
reasons to select a computer no bigger than needed for a job like that. Low
power, cooler, big manufacturing process (rugged, maybe more resistant to
gamma rays), lower errata count, simpler architectures are easier to validate,
etc.

Often people scoff at not having 2gb of ram and 2ghz CPUs, but a little
perspective is in order: probably every major protocol on the internet today
(except the P2Ps, Bittorrent in particular) are largely unchanged since the
486 was a supported (if not current, mind you) CPU.

One thing I've not read but am quite curious about is what the failed CPU is.
For all of the news about OMG 486 BACKUP, it would be interesting to know what
the main one is.

~~~
lutorm
I'm pretty sure the two sides are identical.

